# A quick tie



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just trying a quick video of tying


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet vid!


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice little tie and a pretty cool vid!

Which UV activated epoxy are you using?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Clear Cure Goo
http://www.clearcuregoo.com/
The Goo is da poo!!
L8, Harry


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Is that a burning tool you use a couple of times in the video? What is that?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeh, it's Berkley line cutter. I messed up the tail wraps and I was trying to burn off some little fuzzies, they really mess up when you put any glue/epoxy/goo over them, so I was burning them off. I also use it to burn holes out for eyes on Puglisi Peanut Butter patterns as well. ......oh and it cuts braid like butter as well 
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

My first release of 2014..........but it was not fly caught


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:thumbsup::notworthy::yes: KOOL tie and Red!!!


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice vids. Sweet fly tie as well. What vice is that?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Griffin Montana Mongoose


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet, Anvil Atlas here.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Harry !!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting. My dad loves fly fishing... I'll have to share with him.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

tat said:


> Nice little tie and a pretty cool vid!
> 
> Which UV activated epoxy are you using?


Hey tat...

Good show last night man. I thought Baz's presentation was one of the best I've ever seen. It was good catching up with ya'll after my sabbatical.


----------

